# Audi dealers name, shame & reward



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

This has probably been done - but with all the consistent problems people have from the sales/service departments of our local dealers has anyone considered setting up a database for each dealership with some sort of rating for the services they offer.

Maybe even name particular people who are good - it seems only right that staff/dealerships which provide a good service get rewarded for it (and in return we get the best service possible).

Thoughts anyone ???


----------



## fasTT (Feb 12, 2004)

Smith Knight Fay - Stockport.....crap!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

IIRC someone had a dealer survey set up.
But for the life of me, can't remeber who, and if the results were easily accesable.

Ian.

Thanks FasTT, guess where my cars going on Monday. As a whole SKF are crap, Sales team are a real bunch of to$$ers, but one chap in the service dept, is v.good, I just make sure I talk to him and don't get fobbed off with anyone else.

I have a lot of ammo for a couple of other dealers if this name and shame is set up.


----------



## fasTT (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry your cars going there on Monday :-[

Even though Lancaster Audi (Manchester) is further away I prefer to take mine there - if I had to use a stealer!
But Awesome GTI do my servicing and no problems there.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

someone has got this table.

it was........ errrrr.

IIRC might have been Kell? :-/

Damm me and my naff memory! 

BTW all - given the inflamatory nature of this thread, could we please keep and eye on the language 

Ta!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

It was NuTTs


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Not tried Lancaster M/c yet.......

But Lancaster Liverpool were next to useless.

and that was only doing ( or failing to do ) a geo check.


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

I recently travelled to SKF and found them vety helpfull indead.

There you go just depend

Skooby


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> It was NuTTs


aha!
cheers Neil (and apologies NuTTs! :-[)

NuTTs HomePage


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Swindon Audi have been shocking recently 

Had to get Audi UK CS involved and threaten legal action before they pulled their fingers out.

Although they have now resolved the issue - it was an extremely painful exercise and they should have done considerably better - i still feel like I've been ripped off.

Mike


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I suggested this NUTTS website has an out of date one but I think we should have one on this site.

I think they are worried about legal implications however if we write down the dealers we are satisified with or give them a star rating then this could be overcome.

I keep a mental note in my head but this forum is missing this very important database.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

Listers are crooks. found Wayside in Milton Keynes pretty good, but they're not on my doorstep. The other one who seemed to try harder is Derby Audi. Stay away from Listers though, they really tried to rip me off to the tune of Â£1500 on an AmD power up-grade.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Dovercourt Audi / Battersea Audi.

I've a whole list of reasons but i won't go into them as i've already posted why i don't like them.

Camberley Audi - bad service yet again!


----------



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

Re: Dovercourt Battersea, I have nothing but exceptional service from them ???...but then I have built up a good relationship with them since 1995. It must be to do with who you liaise with.


----------



## paul180 (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, as you might have guessed, I think Exeter Audi are pretty pants at selling Audis. 

I think naming and shaming is a good idea as long as it is productive and benefits all (even potential) customers.

Is naming and shaming enough, though? What about giving the dealers some sort of incentive to be at the top of the list. Some sort of online cheesey award or something? ;D

"And the e-Wooden Spoon award goes to Audi Exeter for Bored of The Rings".


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes excellent idea!

Get some publicity aswell through some car mags so people who have TT's come here and check out the dealers!

That would put a rocket up there asses!

Dealers and Audi UK would be logging on to check it out and would have to look up the words "customer" and "Service".


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

Audi Whetstone.... CRAP


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

TTTturf, which Listers out of interest are you talking about


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi.
I am picking my 02 TT225 up from Listers Worcester 2moro. So far they have been really good, I got the deal I wanted and they have called me constantly with updates and queries etc ;D.
I wonâ€™t be taking me TT there for service as I donâ€™t live in the area but I do have a local Audi Stealer in Stockton and I will let you know what there like.
Dave.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CRAWLEY AUDI Â [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think you lot need to differentiate between sales service and dealer servicing depts with the quality of vehicleservice .

Just because a salesman fawns all over you (or ignores you) doesnt necessarily mean the service dept will be good, bad or indifferent.

It seems many form a view based on how they are received pre-purchase at the dealership, and others when their car is serviced, or if they have snags/problems.

I had poor sales service from Martins of Basingstoke and Dovercourt (Bristol Audi), and AG Slough, but good sales service from Hitchin Audi.

I had very good servicing from AG Slough, average servicing from Dovercourt, and good servicing from Audi Tetbury (Northfield?).

The 3 recent BMWs I have had all came with excellent dealer services, although salesmen can be a little judgemental when you turn up with a bit of a hangover, unshaven and in scruffs. The astute ones can spot the watch you wear etc, and know they have pukka hillman on their hands. The others don't get any business form me 

Audi service on VAG sites always seems better than VW franchise service from the same site. ??? I wonder if they deliberately dumb it down, to make the Audi seem better?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Note to self :-

I must get my push bike out :


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Aylesbury Audi Â - great service from the Service dept for my 3rd party warranty claim. They've kept me constantly updated, even to the extent that someone phones afterwards to see if I was happy with the work carried out.

Parts department know their stuff too (even got me a free mousemat and radio manual. )


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Sales and service departments are often managed independently so ratings for both are probably in order.
Poole Audi (Fleet Sales) - Excellent, friendly and proactive. Return calls and even phone to update off their own back.[/*]
Hayselden Audi Doncaster (Sales) - Truly awful, a wonder they actually sell any cars, never return calls, receptionist likes cutting you off.[/*]
Peter Gilder Sheffield (Sales) - Friendly and helpful, test drive arranged promptly. Only gripe is that they weren't prepared to haggle on price.[/*]
Franklin Audi Leeds (Sales) - Friendly enough when you can get through though a bit pushy - I'd prefer to test drive the car first. Promised to ring back with prices but never did.[/*]
I'm banking that the Peter Gilder service department is up to scratch, particularly as they are at the bottom of my road.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Shall I write to Audi and ask them if they can invent a nice job for a nice, neat and smart female rep who can go and visit and rate their dealers and the customers of course for feed back to them ;D.

I would want a TT as my company car of course ;D. And they can pay for my mileage too 8) ;D . LOL 8)


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

It's a lot of work (???) but it would be good to see two discussion threads - one for service, one for sales - with a thread underneath for each Audi dealership. That way anyone could quickly look up a dealership (based on whichever service they want from them) and read the comments.

If we were to then inform Audi headquarters of any really great dealerships (and specifically any really bad ones) they'd take (even more) notice of the forum AND the dealerships might take notice too.

There are bound to be plenty of uninformative comments and simply pissed off responces - but with the number of us posting on here I think a really useful database could be set up pretty quickly.

And it would remove the whole topic from the main discussion board.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Stortford Audi (now Stansted Audi)

Sales - very good
Service - very good

Vindis Audi (Huntingdon)

Sales - very good
Service - very good

Or am I easily pleased ?.......


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Lancaster Liverpool were next to useless.


Think your fingers got carried away there Ian....two too many words from what I can see :-/.

Spoke to Vindis Cambridge on the tefalone and the were great - although they gave me the wrong radio code and couldn't find my keys - well at least they had the right attitude!

Only other dealings I had was when I was looking for my TT, SKF Bolton and stealers in Warrington (forget their name) showed little interest in selling me a car....their loss and from what I hear, a near miss on my part!

H


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hannibal
Ihave to agree with warrington ,did not want to know  , preston audi sales   but one service  with phone calles etc good


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Loders Audi in Yeovil - Pathetic. Took the p*ss thinking I wouldn't notice that they hadn't fixed my dropped door. :-/

Taunton Audi - First impressions promising.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> stealers in Warrington (forget their name) showed little interest in selling me a car....their loss and from what I hear, a near miss on my part!
> 
> H


Hartwells ( AKA Fartwells ) scratched my car, and then painted the wrong panel.


----------



## GHuTTch (Dec 4, 2003)

Edinburgh Audi - always friendly on the phone and at service reception. But......phone calls about parts arriving don't happen - my latest gripe is after waiting four weeks with no update for a new dashpod the replacement was faulty  and still no word on a replacement). And they don't seem to know when a Haldex oil change is due.

On the plus side I have always had a decent courtesy car (2 x A4 and 1 x A6) but they have always been estates for some reason . Are they trying to tell me something or be ironic ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

> TTTturf, which Listers out of interest are you talking about


Sutton Coldfield, but I happen to know that they have the same pricing policy throughout the group regarding AmD. They may have changed things now in response to my complaint (via AmD), but the fact remains that they were willing to charge me Â£1500 more than Wayside for the up-grade.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

> Listers are crooks. found Wayside in Milton Keynes pretty good, but they're not on my doorstep. The other one who seemed to try harder is Derby Audi. Stay away from Listers though, they really tried to rip me off to the tune of Â£1500 on an AmD power up-grade.


TTTurf, it's maybe not a good idea to put it in writing that Listers are crooks, even if you believe it to be true....... :-X


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Hitchin Audi sales not worth a wank.You would think I was trying to sell them a car when bought my V6 from them.
Service side always good but we'll see.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Always found Links Audi Macclesfield to be extremely good both from a sales and after service point of view.

In fact this is the main reason I am considering another Audi.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> The astute ones can Â spot the watch you wear etc, and know they have pukka hillman on their hands.


gary, whats a pukka hillman ?

ryming slang would suggest "hillman imp" > pimp ?

back on track :-

Northfield Audi, Tetbury good service and parts but no-budge sales. Always return calls.

Derby Audi, never met anyone but my car was delivered swiftly and calls were returned.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> gary, whats a pukka hillman ?
> 
> ryming slang would suggest "hillman imp" > pimp ?
> 
> ...


Hillman Hunter (punter)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hitchin Audi sales not worth a wank.You would think I was trying to sell them a car when bought my V6 from them.
> Service side always good but we'll see.


Maybe it's down to the salesman one deals with?

Hitchin bought my RS4 when the original supplying dealer AG Slough didn't even return my calls. AG lost a customer without even knowing. Hitchin were responsive, courteous and professional and I would go back there to buy an Audi in the future.

Although isn't is a pisser that one's local dealer does not always measure up?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Have I ever mentioned Harold Wood Audi ;D

Okay, I'll try and be fair here. As Gary says, there's two sides to most dealers - the sales side and the service side.

Sales side for HWA [smiley=rifle.gif]

Service side for HWA - don't know - the sales side put me off ;D

Parts dept (oops a third side) [smiley=rifle.gif] - waiting 1/2 an hour for a sidelight bulb - nooooo!

Moley


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Hillman Hunter (punter)


der.................

I guess my knowledge of cr*p 70's cars restricted me on that one.

I had visions of Huggy Bear walking into Dick Lovett, had to smile.


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

I Picked my 2002 TT225 up yesterday from Listers Worcester:

Phone(Brian): 
I can only comment on their used sales. 
very good deal, all of my calls returned constantly, even managed to get a Years Tax and offered a delivery and collection service.

At dealership (Brian): 
Very polite offered my extended warranty, GAP, and finance. I turned down all and Brian did not hassle me or do any hard selling just accepted this.

Very impressed would go back and buy from again.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Links Audi of Macclesfield: the best dealership and workshop in the galaxy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
And especially brilliant are:

Andy Banks, brand manager
Huw Crampton, service
Anthony Waldron, sales
Steve ?? service (you can see we are all on 1st names)

what do I say: everyone is just greaTT :-* ;D

And before someone asks, I have written more than once to Audi Uk about them because I believe that truely outstanding service needs to be recognised!!! And so have quite a few of my club members!! And Links Audi of Macclesfield have just won a _best in the north west_ by an independent survey.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Audi Whetstone.... CRAP


Can you expand on that? Thus far their sales dept has been fine, always returns my calls etc. been pretty reasonable about my trade-in too. Are you talking about sales or service or both?


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Poole Audi in Dorset

Great for sales. Adrian, top bloke - not pushy, let the car sell itself. Cracking sense of humour.

Servicing / warranty - Top marks. Polite, efficient, professional. Great coffee and widescreen telly in the waiting area.

The same cannot be said for the workshop staff who put dirty handprints all over my silver leather interior, changed my radio settings and scuffed the running plates and sill protectors with their boots. And the car came back covered with soot.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Priory Park Audi in Hessle, for simply the most gorgeous blonde receptionist....

Sod the service, let's go for a perv ;D


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

> Priory Park Audi in Hessle, for simply the most gorgeous blonde receptionist....
> 
> Sod the service, let's go for a perv ;D


Without wishing to lower forum etiquette...

The service receptionist in Poole Audi (can't remember her name) is very cute and quite pert in a certain department.

What about a survey to find the cutest receptionist at an Audi dealer?? (male or female which ever way you're inclined?)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Without wishing to lower forum etiquette...
> 
> The service receptionist in Poole Audi (can't remember her name) is very cute and quite pert in a certain department.
> 
> What about a survey to find the cutest receptionist at an Audi dealer?? (male or female which ever way you're inclined?)


LOL *chuckles*. Â OK, if we are going to do this, then I have a few gorgeous male salesmen I want to nominate up my sleeve too Â ;D. Â Bring it on Chelmsford Audi as my cute little salesman was gorgeous and so charming who took me on one of my test drives. Â I'm currently doing the rounds with Audi dealers at the moment and tomorrow I'm targeting Ipswich Audi Â ;D
So beware male salesmen I am scarey and a hellraiser driver  ;D 8)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

This is not a plug for a dealer but its following up on dealer problems that most of us have encountered, I have finally found a dealer and more specifically a sales person who has so far exceeded my expectations. There are polite sales departments out there but few are knowledgeable and aware of the specific needs of a TT buyer. If you're looking at a painless purchase or information, contact Jonathan Hills at Bedford Audi on 01234 321034 (direct line). Mention the TTQ or me (Mayur), he'll remember me because I've bothered him enough times about my 3.2


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Smith Knight Fay Bolton.

Excellent sales. (Andrew Devlin)


----------



## Lowlife (Feb 13, 2004)

Smith Knight Fay Stockport couldn't correctly diagnose a problem with my A4 that the AA man identified on the way there!

Wolverhampton Audi is excellent. Sold me my TT and always give good, honest service. Used to be called Rybridge Audi.


----------



## fasTT (Feb 12, 2004)

SKF stockport are, in a word......cr*p.

How about league tables!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> SKF stockport are, in a word......cr*p.


Agreed!!!!!! They tried to charge us Â£2000 for a service for an Audi 100 years ago when all it needed was an oil change, some spark plugs and other minor bits and pieces  Needless to say, we never went back 
When we wanted to buy an A4 off them they were sooooo arrogant 
We went to Links Audi of Macclesfield and stayed with them ever since (1997) :-*

And how is this:my son damaged his A4 last night and we towed his car to a public car park not far from Links. 8am this morning I answered a phone call from Links "we have noticed this A4 down at the car park. This is yours, isn't it?" 
"Yes, it's my son's car and the sump is damaged, no oil in it ... bla, bla ... Oh, and would it be possible to let him have a courtesy car, please. I know it's very short notice, but ..."
So, guess what: he'll have a courtesy car this afternoon [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Links is certainly top of the league table for me; every single time [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## whisperingdeath (Jul 3, 2003)

Recently had a 20,000 mile at Hartwells in Warrington. Charged me approx Â£469 and then last week i changed my air filter and noticed that it was still the original filter. Is this normal or should they have changed the filter?
Feel cheated if they should have done.
The only plus point seems to be that the receptionsit is unbeleiveably attractive. maybe this is there secret weapon to divert peoples attention away from the bill!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Filter change every 40,000.

Every TT owner should check it every 10 IMHO.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

WIMBLEDON AUDI (WHITES)

FANTASTIC!

Does help as Graham in service used to be my contact in 99'. He left and just joined again when I bought my second TT six months ago.

I think it is down to the contact you have, if he is willing to go that extra mile.

100 + for Wim-Audi [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Hartwells in Warrington.Feel cheated if they should have done.
> !


I think you have been cheated :-/
I heard so many bad things about Hartwell/Warrington it's untrue


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been using Lincoln AUDI for about 4 years now. Despite my TT being an import and my A4 coming from another dealer they are always friendly and honest. They dealt with the replacement of my dashpod with a third party warranty firm and even negotiated their dealer rates, so I had nothing to pay. Excellent service.

To reiterate what people have said about standards of service being different between sales and service, I find the local BMW's sales department annoying. They are snotty and don't return calls. This has happened on several occasions. I will therefore not be finding out if their service department is any better.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Audi Leicester 8)

Had an AVS service carried out plus a brake fluid change a few weeks ago, I couldnâ€™t fault anything about them. John Wheelan the service administrator was excellent, polite, courteous and he returned my calls on every occasion.

I even received a courtesy call from them last week to follow up the service. So I guess you could say I am one satisfied customer [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mac73 (Dec 15, 2003)

Would it be possible to have a table listing all the dealers with the amount of thumbs up/down?


----------

